# Battle Realms



## WingRider (Aug 8, 2002)

I have Battle Realms, and have plaeyed it in the past with no errors. Since then, I've uninstalled and reinstalled it several times. With the exception of the first time, I am unable to get sound in the game. I tried all the options the game has, no luck. Also, when I select quit, the game now goes to a black screen, and to get out of it, I have to reboot. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Just a simple question, do you install the game from a CD or from your hard disk?


----------



## WingRider (Aug 8, 2002)

The CD that it came on. Why do you ask?


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Well,I thought if you install the game from your hard drive, there might be a possibility that some sound files are not being copied but this possibility is there also when you install the game from a CD. Is there any specific folder of sounds? If YES, then please check it is not empty


----------



## WingRider (Aug 8, 2002)

OK. I checked the sound folder in the Battle Realms directory. It has 411 MB worth of files, all in 8 different .h2o files (possibly because of Liquid Entertainment's part in the game). That doesn't seem to be the problem. I do appreciate the help, though. Please, don't stop.


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Please let us know your Sound card details.


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

In the meantime, let me extract some quotes i found in the battle realm forum....

____________________________________________________
*Sound Problems *

*There have also been reports of sound problems, mostly concerning built-in sound cards, again, the solution to this is through updated motherboard drivers. In some cases though, reinstalling DirectX helps.*

____________________________________________________

* For Echo problems:*

*Set your Hardware Sound Acceleration level from Full to Standard. * 
* Left click Start * 
* Select Run , Type in dxdiag, without the quotes * 
*Select the Sound tab * 
*Under DirectX Features, set the Hardware Sound * 
*Select Save All Information and exit the program. * 
____________________________________________________

*Sound Echoes*

*Patch up to the latest sound and motherboard drivers. Another solution is to disable "Vsync" which can be found on your video card properties. *


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

These links might help....

Sound Problem I

Sound Problem II

Sound Problem III

Hope these helps. 
In case of further problems, please get back to us.

Good Luck !


----------



## WingRider (Aug 8, 2002)

Well, I have this file handy because of an attempt in conjunction with UbiSoft to get my system working. I assume it would have all the information you might need about the sound. If it doesn't, let me know and I'll get it some other way.


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Apparently the file seems to be quite OK. But the line *Inactive Sound Entries in Registry * seems a bit confusing.

But did you try out the links I posted above?


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Please do this....
Click on Start > Run> Type dxdiag and over there click on "Save all information". it will be saved as a text file. Post the file as an attachment.


----------



## WingRider (Aug 8, 2002)

OK. That would be what that file was. I can explain the sound thing, though. When I ran it, my media player was running, and it doesn't seem to like other programs messing with it. I just ran dxdiag with that off, and it worked fine. And I looked at all three of those links. While they seem to be the same problem, no one really suggested anything in any of them that would help, aside from the quote that was in your earlier post, which, by the way, I have done, with no success in solving the problem.

I just noticed something. dxdiag claims I have only 6 MB of Vidoe Memory. However, I ran Dr. Hardware, which says I have substantially more. Could this have something to do with this?


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

> I just noticed something. dxdiag claims I have only 6 MB of Vidoe Memory. However, I ran Dr. Hardware, which says I have substantially more.


Another point to note !!!
But I guess video memory problem genrally doesn't mess with audio problem. 
Did you test all your sound options in dxdiag?
What is your sound card name and version?


----------



## WingRider (Aug 8, 2002)

I tested everything in dxdiag, and it had no problems, although it said "Your card does not support hardware buffering. Sounds will only play back from software buffers." 

The sound card is an ESS SOLO-1 PCI AudioDrive, and dxdiag tells me that the version is 4.05.00.1116. I will look for an update to that, in case that is the problem.

Thanks again for helping so much, by the way. The Ubi-Soft people claim that they can't help me at all (after giving no help whatsoever). So, thank you.

Update: I updated my sound drivers, according to which ones the Compaq site told me I needed. The version is now 5.12.01.3047. However, when I try to run BR now, it starts up, dings loudly, and kicks me out of the program, saying "Error : Sound initialization failed" and kicks me out of the program. Note it dinged - I still have sound normally. I think I might try a full reinstall of the game, to see if its not detecting the new driver (completely different file name).

Update #2: I reinstalled BR on my computer. It still does the same thing. (Ding, Error, Booted)


----------



## sur_sen (Mar 25, 2004)

Hello People...
I having a lot of trouble running battle realms recently.

i had an old sis6326 graphics card and i recently updated to a Geforce2 Mx400 graphics card.

my problem is that whenever i click on battle realms i get a blank screen saying 'couldnt find supported display mode' and am thrown back out.

please help!!
(ps ive already checked everything at the game developers site and it was not much help... all they say is that get new latest drivers... but i have the latest drivers and also directx9.0b ... but still help ... please


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Sur_Sen,

1st, try everything mentioned in this thread.
http://forums.techguy.org/t147219/s.html

If you still have your problem, then please start a new thread instead of bringing an old post back to the top.

If you feel the information in an old thread is relevant to your problem, link to it in your new thread.


----------

